# Recorded Shows Won’t Play-Black Screen



## esilbe1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a Roamio Pro on Verzion FIOS. A few weeks ago, my recorded shows from HBO stopped playing. When I select the show, I see a black screen and the player controls, but cannot play or fast forward. I have to restart my TiVO for the recorded show to play, and this only works once. The next time I try to play an HBO show, the same thing happens. I can’t figure out what this is. I thought it might be a DRM issue, but then other content might have this problem. I am concerned this could be come widespread. I did not change anything about my setup recently, so this is very annoying and confusing. Please help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Would need more info, Look under Settings / Help / System Info & acct / System Information, see the line for software version? what is it? 

I assume its 21.x.


----------



## esilbe1 (Nov 21, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> Would need more info, Look under Settings / Help / System Info & acct / System Information, see the line for software version? what is it?
> 
> I assume its 21.x.


Yes, I am running 21.9.7.v8-848-6-848


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You are getting the roll-in ads, it just did not download at the time. You cannot skip them either.


----------



## esilbe1 (Nov 21, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> You are getting the roll-in ads, it just did not download at the time. You cannot skip them either.


TiVO disabled pre-roll ads. I thought by forcing a network connection, this was fixed. However, it's still a problem. Why would it only occur on HBO and no other channel? What can be done to fix it?


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

Roamio Pro with cable card. I am having this same issue. Black screen for a second, a few seconds of the recording, and then back to the menu. I have the new tivo experience os. I have to go back to my recording and start again. On the second play, the recording plays. Did tivo back down on the preroll ads? I have not been seeing any.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

filovirus said:


> Roamio Pro with cable card. I am having this same issue. Black screen for a second, a few seconds of the recording, and then back to the menu. I have the new tivo experience os. I have to go back to my recording and start again. On the second play, the recording plays. Did tivo back down on the preroll ads? I have not been seeing any.


Having similar issue on Roamio Basic w/Cablecard.


----------



## crnile (Oct 28, 2013)

I have this problem with the CBS morning show being black for the entire show. It is intermittent and has only occurred a couple of times. Most of the time it records properly. I haven't noticed it on other channels.


----------



## 2WOOFS (Dec 8, 2015)

Add me to the list... Exact same problem.


----------



## crnile (Oct 28, 2013)

This problem is showing up on other recorded channels, but not all.


----------



## ASW (Jan 18, 2007)

Same issue here with a Roamio Pro & Cablecard on Optimum. My router is blocking TiVo from reaching the server to download pre-roll ads. Most, but not all recordings play a black screen. After a reboot, all recorded shows play fine. After a while, they revert to a black screen again.


----------



## JPF321 (Dec 20, 2020)

This is a known issue on minis of recent days. Tivo has even posted a message about it to my Mini. If I jump to Netflix and then back it seems to fix it. Others report that viewing a live show and then back to recording will fix it.. But not permanently. Tivo says they are working on the problem.

See here TiVo Mini Black Screen


----------



## CamDLux (Nov 16, 2002)

I am seeing the same behavior on a Mini VOX I just deployed. Black Screen -> Chic-Filet Ad -> OTA Recording will play but, skip and FF are intermittent. If this is the new default I will be dumping TiVo which I barely use anyway.


----------



## sliderbob (Mar 18, 2008)

ASW said:


> Same issue here with a Roamio Pro & Cablecard on Optimum. My router is blocking TiVo from reaching the server to download pre-roll ads. Most, but not all recordings play a black screen. After a reboot, all recorded shows play fine. After a while, they revert to a black screen again.


What I do is disable the wireless connection for a few days, then when I need to update the guide, I enable it to refresh. I don't get those pesky pre-show ads when I disable network connection.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

sliderbob said:


> What I do is disable the wireless connection for a few days, then when I need to update the guide, I enable it to refresh. I don't get those pesky pre-show ads when I disable network connection.


Its dependent on having an internet connection, not just for the ads.


----------

